# Question about decision has been made email



## gigisweden

Hi,
First of all, congrats! Just wondering when they send you an email saying a decision has been made do they tell you in the email if the visa has been approved? I have heard different stories. 

I lodged my application and had my bio-metrics done on Wednesday, 29th April so I'm crossing my fingers. 

Again, congrats!


----------



## nyclon

There are numerous threads on this subject. No. They do not reveal the outcome in a desicion has been made email. You'll find out when your documents are returned.


----------



## Joppa

Rarely. Normally just a non-committal notification. You have to wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## will1927

gigisweden said:


> Hi,
> First of all, congrats! Just wondering when they send you an email saying a decision has been made do they tell you in the email if the visa has been approved? I have heard different stories.
> 
> I lodged my application and had my bio-metrics done on Wednesday, 29th April so I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> Again, congrats!


hi, where are you applying from...is it Australia, I have been told that all Australia visa are now processed in manila???? not sure.........this is the email my wife got on the 29/04/15 and on 30/04/15 her spouse visa turned up. whole process took 50 days

from: [email protected]
to: xxxxxxxx

Your visa application from UK visas and immigration
29 April 2015 01.38

Dear (first and last name)
Application Reference : GWF********

A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received.

Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC. UKVI contact details can be found at https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk

UK Visas and Immigration
British Embassy Manila


hope it helps you out,by the way she got a second emaila few hour later from vfs manila...

will

...


----------



## Nicola P

Hi Will

I have received the same email as you did regarding my fiancee visa application. I got the email on Friday the 08/05/15, expecting it back this Wednesday 13/05/15.

I was told that if I did not have a reference number in the subject line then my visa was declined so seeing that your partner received the same email I did and received the visa this fills me with a little more hope! 

It was 23 working days when I received the email.

Did they date your partners visa from the date she put as her intended arrival date to the UK?


----------



## will1927

we received the passport/visa the next after we received both emails, the start date on wife visa is 03/06/2015, which is right we put in the 8th, but we submitted the application online 03/03/15 which is right.

did you get another email from vac/vfs manila, I have posted our below...

from:VFS global
to: GWFXXXXXXXXX

Application received from post
CRM:0000XXXX
29 April 2015 12.23

Dear xxxx

The processed visa application for GWF reference number – GWFXXXXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 4/29/2015 .
If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.
If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times. 
Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.




will


----------



## Nicola P

Hi Will

Thanks for your reply. I put my intended arrival date to the UK as the 14/05/2015. I did the online application on the 23/03/2015. I wonder what date they would put my visa start date as (if I am approved of course).

I am in New Zealand so it takes 3-4 days for it to come back from Manila to the UKVI in Auckland NZ but there is not a facility here to collect them so they all must be couriered. I am expecting that it will be back to me by Wednesday. Not sure if I will get emailed that it has arrived in NZ but I have the tracking number so I can check it once it does.


----------



## will1927

hi Nicola...I have been told you can put a departure date of a maximum of 3 months on the application form...that what we did, so I would guess you would get the date you asked for..

I have to ask you did you get the second email from vac/vfs manila, the one I posted above!! maybe you on about the ref number on there(CRM:0000XXXX). what I have worked out about this, is it used to be a email address of , I am guessing the person who processed the visas/ECO, but now just changed to number so the person can not be contacted.... 

also I read that you have said its been 23day since the application gone in to the email received...did you pay for Priority Visa Service 

here's my timeline..

 Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (settlement)

submitted online...............march 3rd
vfs/documents submitted...march 11th
passport submitted............march 23rd (Passport Pass back service used)
email from ukvi and vfs .....April 29th
passport with visa arrived...April 30th (50 days)

visa...........33 months
valid from 03/06/2015 to 03/03/2018


----------



## Nicola P

Hi Will

No, I did not get a second email. Mine gets sent back to New Zealand to UK Visas & Immigration in Auckland, which is not really a visa application centre as you can not lodge your visa from there nor can you pick your visa up from there. We all have to have it couriered to us in New Zealand. So that will take another day for me. When I got a youth working holiday visa 2 years ago it said I could track it in the local post after 3 days, which is why I assumed that by today (4 days since I received my decision made email from Manila) I would be able to start tracking it. No luck so far! 

This has been my timeline:

Type of visa - Fiancee Visa

Submitted online - 23rd March 
Biometrics appointment & sent to UKVI in Auckland - 31st March
Estimated date of arrival in Manila - 7th April (because of the Easter break)
Decision made email - 8th May

Total of 23 working days from it being received in Manila. I did not pay the priority service no but I would advise others too. Any way to cut down the stress time is worth it!

Not looking likely at this stage that it will be back to me tomorrow...


----------



## nyclon

Nicola P said:


> Hi Will
> 
> I have received the same email as you did regarding my fiancee visa application. I got the email on Friday the 08/05/15, expecting it back this Wednesday 13/05/15.
> 
> I was told that if I did not have a reference number in the subject line then my visa was declined so seeing that your partner received the same email I did and received the visa this fills me with a little more hope!


We have discussed this many times. This is urban legend. There are no hidden messages or secret codes to decipher in these emails. Sometimes people receive an email with a reference number and they have been declined and sometimes they have received the visa. There is no way to know until you actually receive your documents.


----------



## Nicola P

nyclon said:


> We have discussed this many times. This is urban legend. There are no hidden messages or secret codes to decipher in these emails. Sometimes people receive an email with a reference number and they have been declined and sometimes they have received the visa. There is no way to know until you actually receive your documents.


Thank you. I am continuing on my wait, as patiently as possible  has been 4 days since I received the email so hoping I don't have to be patient for too much longer


----------

